# Fortis B-42 Marinemaster



## sierra 18 (Nov 8, 2006)

I recently acquired a Fortis B-42 Marinemaster, Fortis model # 647.10.41K .
The factors which influenced my choice were: legibility, case size, movement accuracy and durability, water resistance and price. This review will attempt to cover these main aspects of the watch. I have been unable to upload my images, and will try and do so at a later date. I apologise in advance for any errors or ommisions.

*1. Initial impressions.*

The B-42 Marinemaster arrived in an acceptable leather presentation box, which has the Fortis logo and the outline of the International Space Station embossed on the lid. I realise that Fortis is trying to generate cachet by having the status as being the official watch to the Russian space programme despite the fact that the Omega Speedmaster was the first and only watch to the moon on 20 July 1969. That said, the Fortis B-42 watches _are_ certified for EVAs, and there are shots of the Fortis Cosmonaut line floating in zero G and on spacesuits for EVA applications. 

The watch strikes you in the eye once you open the box, with its size and with the boldness of the dial design. You don't open the box to find an undersized, highly polished jewel. You get visually smacked, which is a striking first impression. When you lift the watch out of its box and turn it in your hands, you get the feeling that this is a straightforward, solid, working tool-watch with big, bold features. It is not a highly polished, gleaming "jewel-tool", so if that's what you really want, you may wish to save your money and put the cost of the B-42 aside along with a whole lot more cash and get your higher-end choice. This watch sells from anywhere from $1100-$1400 USD with rubber strap.

*2. Case and Dimensions*. 

This is a large bodied watch; the three piece stainless steel case measures 42 mm, the bezel is 44.5 in diameter, and the case height is 13.5 mm. The case is brushed stainless steel, with nicely contoured 20 mm strap lugs. Straps are connected by screws. The caseback has the logo of the Russian Space Program and the Russian cosmonaut training center, Star City, as well as the Fortis logo. All of this livery is surrounded by the lettering: "Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts Automatic 20 ATM", all nicely executed. The caseback and crown are both screw-in designs for water resistance. The large, heavily ridged crown bears the Fortis logo on its end. The crown is a simple affair, and is not polished and gleaming. If you want a simple and functional brushed stainless steel case, then you have a large one here. The case is rated waterproof to 200 meters.

*3. Bezel and crystal.* 

The bezel is very legible, large Arabic numbers in sharp detail; the luminous capsule on the 12 o'clock position on the bezel is deep and substantial, standing about 1 mm proud of the surface of the slightly angled-from-flat bezel. The bezel is unidirectional, graduated with 120 clicks, and has very solid authority in its movement, with no appreciable play to my opinion. It has not moved once accidently on me. 

The crystal is sapphire, and is coated inside and out with anti-relective treatment. It is flat, not domed, and as such seems to disappear at times. It does collect a number of fingermarks easily, which are just as easily removed by a spritz of lens cleaner and cloth. I have seen various posts about double-sided AR coatings being problematic (scratching off the exterior and looking bad). I will try and post my experiences here some months down the line to see how this crystal holds up.

*4. Dial.* 

To me, and others who have commented on this watch, the dial is its most redeeming and striking characteristic. The dial is plain and matte back, with huge, white Arabic numerals. The hour and minute hands are bold white, and the second hand is an almost luminescent orange with a big circular application of Superluminova (SL) in the middle of the second hand. The angled inner flange has a 24-hour application. I find this feature thoughtful and useful, and also harder to find these days. I've seen tool watches marketed to medical, police and military who work all hours of the day and who have to note-take in the 24 hour mode. I would think that being able to read the 24 hour time readout just makes things more convenient for the tired and time-lagged shift worker. This may not be a consideration for many wearers, so I'll let you decide its importance.

The Marinemaster also features the day-date, another useful feature and this watch features the day-date in English and German. The dial does not have swirl, irridescence or texturing. It is simply matte black, with enormous clear white numerals that are coated with SL, and which glow like a beacon for hours. It is easy to read in variable and low-light conditions. Pure functionality. 

I recently woke up in the wee hours and had my pyjama sleeve covering my Marinemaster which had not seen light for about 5 hours. When I looked at my wrist, I could see the watch glowing through the fabric. Does that tell you about the luminosity of this piece?

*5. Movement*.

The movement is the ETA 2386-2, a well-known and dependable movement used on other well-known tool watches. I have spoken to various WUS members who report good things about this movement. I have not read anything negative about the movement.

*6. Strap and clasp.*

The strap is black rubber, unpatterned, with a stainless steel butterfly deployant. I'll likely replace this with waterproof leather for daily comfort (I find rubber can be grabby to my skin). I will also use a black Nato nylon strap when I want to wear the watch on the outside of winter clothing, etc.

*7. Conclusion. *

I've worn the watch and have found it comfortable and easy to read. I've spoken to a few Fortis owners from various WUS forums, and they've all said the same thing; this line is very robust, very durable, dependable and accurate. So, its a nice piece and I've already had people peering at it and commenting on it. I have not kept a record yet as to how many seconds it loses or gains. Although this is highly unscientific, it was interesting that one of the images I took was a timed exposure with my Canon digital SLR. I pre-set a 30 second expousre, and let the second hand run. The image showed the second hand glowing across a perfect one-half of the dial, apparently in sync with the quartz timer in the camera. More of a intersting side-note than any real measure of its long-term accuracy.

In short, this watch is straighforward and exudes pure functionality, a true tool watch. 

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for posting your review - really appreciated. Can´t wait to see your pics ;-)


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

Great review. Thanks for posting. :-!

Addition: The watch is available on a leather strap (647.10.41L) and on a stainless steel bracelet (647.10.41M) as well. The bracelet is just great! I completely disliked bracelets in general due to my hairy wrist. The Fortis bracelet is the first I tried, liked and acually used, because it does not pinch the hairs. The bracelet clasp features a diver's extension.

Regarding pics: PM sent.


----------



## Buffalo Hump (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice review, Mike. This watch is right at the top of my list. I too look forward to seeing the pics!:-!


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

For a ton of pics of that watch do a flickr search:

http://flickr.com/search/?q=fortis+marinemaster
(all in my folder, but this way they're easier to locate)

Cheers,

Markus
aka cnmark


----------



## bozz (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi, nice review. I have owned my marinemaster now for about 3 months, I get more people comment and ask about this watch than any other ones I may wear, Sinn, Rolex, Kobold, etc..... I think this watch has a very different look that makes it stand out. You mention the case back and crown are srew in, the crown on mine is the new Fortis push pull system not srew in, only the case back is of screw in type. Enjoy your watch, I trust that it will become a keeper.


----------



## natapolk (Jan 25, 2007)

Here is mine. 



















On my samll wrist..


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Outstanding pictures, Markus.

Thanks,'heb


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

heb said:


> Outstanding pictures, Markus.
> 
> Thanks,'heb


:thanks


----------



## Max Depth (Apr 15, 2007)

looks great!


----------

